# Projet Traduction de l'init de Gentoo

## Prodigy44

Bon alors voilà, je voudrai lancer un projet ; la réalisation d'un programme, en shell ou en C, qui traduirait en plusieurs langues l'init de la gentoo.

On aurait un fichier par exemple init_fr_bdd avec dedans :

"texte en anglais" "texte en francais"

ce qui donnerai par exemple:

"ACPI support has not been compiled into the kernel" "Le support de l'ACPI n'a pas été compilé dans le kernel"

 "Starting acpid" "Démarrage d'acpid"

"Stopping acpid" "Arrêt d'acpid"

ainsi de suite avec les autres fichiers d'init.

Le fichier est disponible ici  http://myxomatosis44.free.fr/gentoo/init_fr_bdd . (Pas encore finalisé)

Le programme ouvrirait les fichiers du répertoire /etc/init.d/, ensuite regarderait dans le fichier si on retrouve une occurrence de la premiere colonne du fichier init_fr (ou init_langue?) puis le remplacerait par la deuxième colonne, puis continuerait à balayer le fichier, puis enregistrerait le fichier, passerait au fichier suivant etc ...

Dans un second temps faudrait voir si il faudrait traduire d'autres fichiers qui sont situés ailleurs que /etc/init.d. (par exemple /sbin/runscript.sh)

L'intérêt c'est qu'une fois le programme réalisé on met juste à jour les fichiers de traductions, et la possibilité de traduire en plusieurs langues.

Bon voilà j'ai pas trop de connaissance en programmation, mais je pense pas que ca doit être trop dur à réaliser.

J'attends vos contributions (en shell ou C)

PS ce sera intégré avec la MAJ de [Howto] Localisation gentoo 1.4 en francais ( https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=118061 )

----------

## zdra

pas bete comme idée, j'ajoute qd meme que le script doit faire des backup de tt ce qu'il modifie et qu'il soit capable de remettre les backups si on en a marre des textes de francais  :Laughing: 

ah oui, et aussi ne pas oublier de mettre dans la documentation qu'il faut relancer le script à chaque etc-update (ou presque)  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Prodigy44

Oui ca marche

----------

## 3.1415

juste une question au passage : y'a une raison profonde pour vouloir traduire l'init gentoo en francais ? parce qu'avec le nom des services plus le ok ou le !! on sait vite ce qu'il se passe...

----------

## Prodigy44

euh 

Ben j'ai essayé mandrake 10.0 dernierement et je trouvais que pour faire des démonstrations, un init en francais sur la gentoo ca pourrait le faire.

Donc un gadget, mais bon pour avoir traduit une bonne partie, je pense que ca peut servir...

----------

## zdra

c'est pas une mauvaise idée, je pense qu'un simplet script bash peut faire ça facilement, mais perso j'y connais rien à bash  :Sad:  yaura bien qqn pour nous faire ça :p

----------

## Baste

Salut a tous,

j'ai contacter prodigy44, et je me lance dans l'ecriture du script.

voila je vous tient au courant en esperant le finir dans la semaine  :Smile: 

@ plus

----------

## TGL

Je suggère, plutôt que de faire un script qui patch tous les messages, de faire ça dynamiquement. Ça consisterait à changer juste le code des fonctions de type "ebegin", "einfo", etc. pour que, par exemple, si RC_LANG=fr (vous avez le droit de changer le nom:)) est positioné, alors on va chercher s'il y a un fichier d'internationalisation qui va bien pour cette langue quelque part, et si oui on cherche si le message est dedans et on le remplace. Ça me parait plus propre, c'est un peu le principe de l'internationalisation des programmes avec gettext.

Le fichier d'i18n pourrait d'ailleurs contenir avantageusement des commandes sed en fait, pour les cas du genre " * Loading <nom d'un module>". Faites juste une entrée : 

```
s:Loading \(.*\):Chargement de \1:
```

 et le tour est joué.

Reste à voir si l'i18n avec sed aurait un impact de performances, mais je doute que ce soit significatif pour les quelques dizaines de messages à traiter.

----------

## Prodigy44

Bon et ben voila la traduction avance, on a maintenant un programme en shell (toujours en essai) et la base de données de la traduction.

Nous avons besoin de relecteurs, j'ai mis ça sur un wiki : http://prodigy44.dyndns.org/wikini/wakka.php?wiki=InitFrBdd

Hésitez pas a corriger les fautes, la structure des phrases ou si tout simplement on a oublié des services a les rajouter.

Voilà voilà

----------

## []_sk_[]

je viens d'y aller de mes petites corrections (coquilles + traduc) il reste encore des traductions à affiner alors n'hésitez pas !  :Surprised: )

Courage

----------

## Baste

Merci Bcp []_sk_[] pour ta contribution a la traduction

j'espere a bientot sur le forum

----------

## sireyessire

je viens de le relire à part quelques coquilles c'est presque parfait   :Wink: 

----------

## lemouf

ça serait peut être sympa de remplacer tous les "drivers" des phrases traduites par la traduction française " pilotes" non ?

----------

## kernelsensei

Vu que c'est des "Daemon" a la place de "démarrage de ...", je propose "Invocation de ..."  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

c'est une excellente idée !  :Cool:  non vraiment c'est génial , et ca sera mieu et plus clair pour tout le monde !! (y compris pour ce qui débute)

----------

## kernelsensei

@Gentoo_Lover:

c'est fait expres les fotes de frappe dans ta signature ?

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> @Gentoo_Lover:
> 
> c'est fait expres les fotes de frappe dans ta signature ?

 

lol merci   :Wink:   j'avais pas vu !

----------

## fafounet

juste pour dire que c'est le verbe brusquer et non prusquer.

Sinon je dis vive Mr Allgood (toubon pour les non anglophones) car grâce à lui on est les plus nuls d'europe pour parler anglais

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

lol désolé merci beaucoup , je suis vraiment a la masse !  :Embarassed: 

merci  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cylgalad

 *fafounet wrote:*   

> juste pour dire que c'est le verbe brusquer et non prusquer.
> 
> Sinon je dis vive Mr Allgood (toubon pour les non anglophones) car grâce à lui on est les plus nuls d'europe pour parler anglais

 

Je ne suis pas d'accord, on était plus nuls avant et maintenant on est envahi par l'anglais (dans la pub c'est de l'invasion flagrante) et la plupart des jeunes sont infoutus d'écrire trois mots de français sans faire de faute comme on peut le constater tous les jours sur ce forum (mais c'est pire sur d'autres forums peu regardants).

PS : d'ailleurs on écrit "thèse" pas "thése" et on se RELIT.

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

non mais c'était pas des fautes d'orthographe mais des fautes de frappes !

j'ai me suis mal relu !  :Laughing: 

----------

## cylgalad

 *Gentoo_Lover wrote:*   

> non mais c'était pas des fautes d'orthographe mais des fautes de frappes !
> 
> j'ai me suis mal relu ! 

 

Là aussi tu t'es mal relu  :Very Happy:  et se relire sert justement à éviter les fautes de frappes (en plus d'éviter parfois de dire des conneries, du moins en théorie  :Laughing: )

----------

## TGL

Les 7 derniers messages sont off-topic. Stop. On reglera pas ici le problème de la perte de l'orthographe chez les jeunes, alors on se ressaisit et on retourne à l'objet de ce thread. Merci. 

(Et oui, il y a probablement des fautes dans ce message, pas la peine de me les signaler, sauf en message privé éventuellement.)

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

 *TGL wrote:*   

> Les 7 derniers messages sont off-topic. Stop. On reglera pas ici le problème de la perte de l'orthographe chez les jeunes, alors on se ressaisit et on retourne à l'objet de ce thread. Merci. 
> 
> (Et oui, il y a probablement des fautes dans ce message, pas la peine de me les signaler, sauf en message privé éventuellement.)

 

oui tout à fait d'accord , il faut rester dans le sujet !  :Very Happy: 

----------

## tecknojunky

On dirait que votre affaire a tombé à l'O  :Sad: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *tecknojunky wrote:*   

> On dirait que votre affaire a tombé à l'O 

 

pas totalement, le projet est toujours ici mais il est jamais sorti, c'est comme les man pages gentoo en français...

http://prodigy44.dyndns.org/wikini/wakka.php?wiki=InitFrBdd

----------

## 3.1415

disons qu'a la base je vois pas trop l'interet de la chose...

----------

## sireyessire

 *3.1415 wrote:*   

> disons qu'a la base je vois pas trop l'interet de la chose...

 

oui mais il y a des gens qui on tun peu de mal avec l'anglais alors, si ça peut les aider...

Moi je m'en tape, tout est en anglais.

----------

## 3.1415

a quand l'init en suedois?    :Laughing: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *3.1415 wrote:*   

> a quand l'init en suedois?   

 

je sais pas va voir du côté du scandinavan forum et propose l'idée  :Wink: 

----------

## 3.1415

tu y traines aussi? avec les ronds au-dessus des voyelles et tout et tout ?     :Very Happy: 

----------

## Trevoke

tecknojunky, c'est amusant ta signature, mais c'est une paraphrase d'un bouquin de Terry Pratchett (Jingo) ...

- You know what they say, sergeant.. Give a man fire, and he's warm for a day, but ...

- Set him on fire, and he's warm for the rest of his life?

----------

## tecknojunky

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> tecknojunky, c'est amusant ta signature, mais c'est une paraphrase d'un bouquin de Terry Pratchett (Jingo) ...
> 
> - You know what they say, sergeant.. Give a man fire, and he's warm for a day, but ...
> 
> - Set him on fire, and he's warm for the rest of his life?

 Est-ce que je devrais ajouter la référence?  Je me suis toujours demandé qui avait écrit ça.

Une autre qui me fait bien rigoler, mais j'ai pas les noms et qui rapporte la chose et si c'est vrai.

Le scientifique (qui a formulé qu'on ne peu connaître à la fois la position et la direction d'une particule) se fait intercepter par une autopatrouille.  Le policier s'approche du conducteur et lui dis "Dite donc, saviez-vous à quelle vitesse vous rouliez?".  "Non", répond ce dernier, "Mais je peux vous dire exactement où je me trouve".  :Very Happy: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *tecknojunky wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Une autre qui me fait bien rigoler, mais j'ai pas les noms et qui rapporte la chose et si c'est vrai.
> 
> Le scientifique (qui a formulé qu'on ne peu connaître à la fois la position et la direction d'une particule) se fait intercepter par une autopatrouille.  Le policier s'approche du conducteur et lui dis "Dite donc, saviez-vous à quelle vitesse vous rouliez?".  "Non", répond ce dernier, "Mais je peux vous dire exactement où je me trouve". 

 

tu veux sans doute parler d'Heinsenberg et de son principe d'incertitude en mécanique quantique  :Razz: 

----------

## Trevoke

Bohaf lol non ca c'est une blague  :Wink: 

Par contre pour Jingo oui ca serait bien.. J'ai trouve la phrase sur le web:

You know what they say, lad. Give a man a fire and hes warm for a day, but set fire to him and hes warm for the rest of his life. - Terry Pratchett, Jingo.

[edit : desole pour l'off-topic!]

----------

## tecknojunky

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Par contre pour Jingo oui ca serait bien.. J'ai trouve la phrase sur le web

 Messie.

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> [edit : desole pour l'off-topic!]

 Ditto.

----------

